# November BMWFS lease rates



## markatl (Oct 1, 2002)

John, I remember a post that said that the current 03 lease rates contain no sales support because of the remaining 02 inventory. However, the Noveber rates would be the "real" numbers since most of the 02s would be gone.

Can you give a guess how much you would expect the "buy" rate to change or any other "sales support" that would affect the lease payments?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

markatl said:


> *John, I remember a post that said that the current 03 lease rates contain no sales support because of the remaining 02 inventory. However, the Noveber rates would be the "real" numbers since most of the 02s would be gone.
> 
> Can you give a guess how much you would expect the "buy" rate to change or any other "sales support" that would affect the lease payments?
> 
> Thanks for any input! *


"Sales Support" rates for November have not yet been 
announced. If I had to guess, I'd say that the lease
money factors for 2003's will be in the neighborhood
of .00200...

:dunno:

The effect on payment will be in the $20 - $30 per month range...


----------



## markatl (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Jon. 

Does the declared rate for a month applies across the product line or do some models receive more/less favorable rates?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

markatl said:


> *Thanks Jon.
> 
> Does the declared rate for a month applies across the product line or do some models receive more/less favorable rates? *


Rates can vary significantly by model...


----------

